# سؤال لمهندسى فلزات



## AHMED MAN (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا وقف معايا حاجة وانا بحل الشيت بتاع اختبارات المواد والمشكلة انى معايا قانون 

معاير الرجوعية = اجهاد حد التناسب * انفعال حد التناسب
2 
المشكله نى لاعارف فين اجهاد حد التناسب ولا انفعال حد التناسب 

ياريت لو حد يعرف يزودنا بالحل وله الاجر والاحترام وشكرا واسف ع الاطاله


----------



## سليمان1 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

سلوك الخضوع النموذجي لسبائك غير حديدية.

 1.حد المرونة الحقيقي
2.حد التناسب
3.حد المرونة
4.مقاومة الخضوع عند انفعال 0.2%

من الصعب غالبا تعريف الخضوع بسبب التنوع الكبير لمنحنيات الإجهاد-الانفعال للمواد. بالإضافة، يوجد عدة طرق ممكنة لتعريف الخضوع
حد المرونة الحقيقي هو أقل إجهاد تتحرك عنده الانخلاعات. ونادرا ما يستخدم هذا التعريف لأن الانخلاعات تتحرك عند إجهادات منخفضة جدا، والكشف عن هذه الحركة صعب جدا
حد التناسب /يكون الإجهاد تحت هذه القيمة متناسبا مع الانفعال وفق قانون هوك، فيكون منحني الإجهاد-الانفعال خطا مستقيما، ويمثل ميل هذا الخط معامل المرونة للمادة
حد المرونة /(مقاومة الخضوع)تكون التشوهات بعد حد المرونة دائمة. وهو أقل إجهاد يمكن أن تقاس عنده التشوهات الدائمة. وهذا يتطلب عملية يدوية من التحميل ثم نزع التحميل وتعتمد الدقة على الجهاز ومهارة المستخدم. 
وحد المرونة للوحدات المرنة مثل المطاط أكبر من حد التناسب. كما أظهرت قياسات الانفعال الدقيقة أن الانفعال اللدن يبدأ عند إجهادات منخفضةأما الرجوعية فهي قياس لقدرة المواد على امتصاص وتحرير طاقة الانفعال المرن. وبكلام آخر هي الطاقة العظمى في واحدة الحجم التي يمكن تخزينها بمرونة. وتعرف بمعامل الرجوعية، _U__r_، الذي يمثل بالمساحة تحت الجزء المرن من منحني الإجهاد-الانفعال. هذه المساحة المثلثة لها القيمة


----------

